# My New 6'' Xingu Black Diamond Rhombeus :)



## Pirania (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi. This is my new 6'' Xingu Black Diamond rhom, how do you like him?







He is in a temporary tank right now but I will move him today to a bigger 300l (83g) tank (120x50x50cm/48x20x20'').










This is the 83g tank waiting for my rhom


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow it looks very nice!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Great looking tanks!


----------



## Pirania (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks!


----------

